# Dúvida aparelhos meteorológicos



## joaoantoniovaz (18 Fev 2014 às 19:26)

Boa noite,

Desculpem vir aqui chatear, estou a iniciar a minha "aventura" neste mundo, e como tal, resolvi passar um pouco mais à acção.

Para começar, não vou poder fazer um bom investimento antes de Setembro, como tal reparei nalguns aparelhos e gostaria de saber a vossa opinião se possivel.

Ora bem, tenho 6€ de desconto na Dechatlon e então estive a ver esta estação:
http://www.decathlon.pt/estacao-meteo-100-sens-ext-id_8300661.html

e no Lidl vai haver promoção desta: http://www.lidl.pt/cps/rde/SID-5C36...l/Ofertas.htm?action=showDetail&id=3380&ar=91

Poderão me dizer qual a melhor compra e ao certo as suas funcionalidades??

Já agora, como funciona este Higrómetro? http://www.decathlon.pt/higrometro-wt138b-bli-id_8205970.html

Desculpem a minha "estupidez" nesta matéria.

Abraço


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (19 Fev 2014 às 17:06)

Alguém que me dê uma opinião pf???


----------

